# Watermelon?



## KellyK (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey all!

Izzy has been eating a super-organic meaty dry cat food and meal worms as her main diet, but I like to give her some fruits n veggies every now and then. The other day I was eating some watermelon and of course had the juice all over my hands and she went crazy for it later that night.

I was wondering if maybe watermelon is okay as a hedgehog snack? It seems like it might have too high a sugar content. Anyone know?


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

According to this list (viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3974&p) it's fine!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Watermelon is fine. I have a couple now that watermelon is the only other thing besides kibble and bugs that they will eat. I've yet to have one that wouldn't eat it, or for that matter, lick a bowl clean.

The biggest problem is that if they eat too much you will see it in their stool.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/frui ... ces/2072/2


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, watermelon is the only fruit Sweetie eats.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> yeah, watermelon is the only fruit Sweetie eats.


It looks like I'll have to try watermelon  I still can't find any treats that Watson will eat.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> yeah, watermelon is the only fruit Sweetie eats.


Hershi loooves watermelon too! But yes, watermelon is fine, just remember to remove the seeds.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

My Kashi is such a picky eater, it's ridiculous!
I tried watermelon, and he licked it a bit and was like BLEHH and walked away :'(


----------

